# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  بهترین نرم افزار پردازش تصویر دوربین مداربسته

## borzoo2

*بهترین نرم افزار پردازش تصویر دوربین مداربسته برای کدام برند است؟

اینجا به بررسی نرم افزارهای پردازش تصویر برندهای مختلف دوربین های مدار بسته می پردازیم
لطفا از درج مطالب متفرقه خودداری کنید*

----------


## borzoo2

*نرم افزار مدیریت تصویر دوربین های هایک ویژن iVMS 4200	*نرم افزار IVMS، یک نرم افزار مدیریت تصویر همه کاره است که جهت مدیریت کردن، DVR، NVR و دوربین های تحت شبکه، انکودرها، دستگاههای کنترل دسترسی، پنل های کنترل امنیتی و… استفاده می شود. این نرم افزار بصورت همزمان چند فعالیت را با همدیگر انجام می دهد این فعالیت ها عبارتند از: نمایش تصاویر زنده، ضبط تصاویر دوربین، جستجو از راه دور، بازپخش تصاویر از راه دور، بک آپ گرفتن تصاویر ضبط شده در غالب فایل، دریافت و مدیریت آلارم های مدار بسته و… این فعالیت توسط نرم افزار IVMS-4200 روی کلیه تجهیزات متصل شده به آن در پروژه های کوچک و متوسط انجام می شود. ساختار منعطف و ساده این نرم افزار جهت استفاده باعث می شود تا از نرم افزار مدیریت تصویر بصورت گسترده ای در صنایع مختلف مورد استفاده قرار بگیرد از جمله می توان به امنیت عمومی، نظامی، ارتباطات، حمل و نقل، آموزش و پرورش، پروژه های صنعتی و …اشاره کرد.*برخی از ویژگی های اصلی نرم افزار مدیریت تصویر :**پخش زنده تصاویر دوربین:*مشاهده تنظیمات و پخش فوری.صفحه اصلی/ کمکی جهت نمایش تصاویر زنده.نمایش حداکثر ۶۴ دوربین در صفحه نمایش استاندارد، نمایش حداکثر ۴۸ دوربین در صفحه نمایش عریض.پنجره شخصی سازی شده مطابق نظر کاربر.پخش تصویر زنده در حالت دوربین فیش آی برای زمانی که دوربین فیش آی به سیستم متصل می باشد.قابلیت تعقیب کردن سوژه در دوربین های نصب شده در حالت تصویر زنده.پخش مجدد تصویر زنده پس از ریست کردن سیستم و بازگشایی مجدد نرم افزار IVMS.
*ضبط تصاویر دوربین:*ضبط همزمان استریم اصلی و استریم SUB جهت استفاده در مواقع ضروری.ضبط بصورت غیر اتوماتیک از راه دور.ضبط بصورت پشت سر هم، ضبط زمانبندی شده، ضبط بر اساس آلارم و رخداد و…ضبط تصاویر مهم در محل مجزا روی سرور جهت استفاده در مواقع ضروری.ارائه تنظیمات مربوط به حافظه SAN و CVR بر روی سرور و نرم افزار.ضبط مجدد روی تصاویر قدیمی و از بین رفتن تصاویر قدیمی دوربین ها به ترتیب زمان.
*مدیریت آلارم:*ارتباط مستمر با دوربین از نوع یک و چند گانه جهت انجام امور مختلف از قبیل تنظیمات و…پشتیباین از دوربین ها و استفاده از آلارم های جهت کنترل موارد مختلف.تنظیم آلارم های مختلف برای دوربین جهت رخداد های مختلف، ورودی آلارم، منطقه ی رخداد آلارم و دستگاههای استثناء شده(یعنی به این دستگاه ترتیب اثری داده نشود)جستجو و ارائه خروجی بر اساس گزارشات سیستم.اعلام هشدار روی تصویر در صورت بوجود آمدن آلارم روی دوربینی که از قبل تنظیم شده است.شخصی سازی کردن آلارم و صداهای سیستم.
*بازپخش:*
دسترسی به تصاویر ضبط شده بصورت محلی و یا از راه دور.دسترسی به تصاویر ضبط شده بصورت فوری، بازپخش معمولی، بازپخش بر اساس ورودی آلارم، بازپخش بر اساس رخداد، بازپخش ATM، بازپخش بر اساس VCA و بازپخش تصویر دوربین فیش آی.بازپخش تصاویر حداکثر ۱۶ دستگاه دوربین بصورت همزمان روی مانیتور.نمایش ساعت دقیق بازپخش روی تصویر.ارائه تقسیم بندی های بزرگ تر از تصاویر ضبط شده در بازپخش VCA.قابلیت جستجوی هوشمند بر اساس اطلاعات دستگاه POS.ارائه فایل نصب پخش کننده جهت پخش فایل های بک آپ گرفته شده.بهم چسباندن فایل های ویدیویی در هنگام دانلود از NVR.دانلود کردن همزمان فایل بک آپ مربوط به چند دوربین با همدیگر در یک تاریخ.
*Access Control و تجهیزات مربوط به Video Intercom:*
مدیریت کردن دستگاههای Video Intercom و تجهیزات Access Control با یک ماژول.نصب کردن ماژول مربوط به اثر انگشت و تشخیص چهره و دسترسی به تنظیمات دسترسی با قابلیت اضافه کردن اطلاعات افراد.قابلیت هماهنگ شدن با دستگاه حضور و غیاب، با قابلیت اضافه کردن ساعات کاری و ایام تعطیل و…مدیریت آنلاین آلارم دستگاههای Access Control اضافه شده به سیستم.به اشتراک گذاشتن آلارم روی سیستم بصورت آنلاین.هشدار آنلاین و ارائه تصویر از دوربین در هنگام وقوع آلارم.اضافه کردن دستگاههای Access Control، روی نقشه شماتیک اضافه شده روی سیستم و در محل دوربین ها.اضافه کردن کنترل کننده آسانسور جهت مدیریت و کنترل.تنظیمات کامل دستگاههای Access Control، زمان و حضور غیاب.
*پانل کنترل کننده حفاظتی:*
مدیریت آنلاین آلارم پانل های کنترل کننده امنیتی.هشدار آلارم آنلاین بلافاصله پس از بوجود آمدن هر گونه واقعه ای.دریافت تاییدیه توسط سیستم در مورد هر آلارم همچنین مشاهده آن روی نقشه E-Map.هشدار آلارم مربوط به هر دوربین و پاپ آپ شدن تصویر همان دوربین.قابلیت اضافه کردن پانل کنترلی برند پایرونیکس جهت کنترل و مدیریت تجهیزات اعلام حریق و سرقت و…
*آمار:*
ارائه اطلاعات آماری در غالب نقشه حرارتی، شمارش افراد، شمارش تجهیزات، ترافیک جاده، تشخیص چهره، تشخیص شماره پلاک، تحلیل رفتاری، ضبط چهره و…نمایش تصویر بزرگ جهت تشخیص چهره، تشخیص پلاک، آنالیز رفتاری و همه عکس های ضبط شده می توانند بصورت مستقیم روی حافظه جانبی بک آپ گرفته شود.
*شبکه:*
قابلیت نصب تجهیزاتی از قبیل انکودر ها، دی کودر ها، دستگاههایی که از طریق پروتکل Hik-Connect قابل اضافه شدن هستند، دستگاههای Access Control، پانل های کنترل امنیتی، دستگاههای Video Intercom، سرورهای ذخیره ساز، سرورهای استریم کننده تصویر و… از طریق شبکه.چک کردن آنلاین کاربران و دستگاههای متصل بصورت لحظه ای.پشتیبانی از پروتکل NTP جهت همزمان سازی سیستم و دستگاهها.جستجو در میان تجهیزات فعال شبکه متصل به سیستم.اضافه کردن سریع تجهیزاتی که از طریق پروتکل Hik-Connect در شبکه وجود دارند.در اضافه کردن با پروتکل Hik-Connect در سیستم، تصویر زنده، بازپخش نرمال، کنترل دوربین های متحرک، قابلیت صدای دو طرفه، دریافت آلارم و… قابل دسترس می باشد.اضافه کردن دستگاهها بر اساس HiDDNS و IP Server.استفاده از بارکد جهت اضافه کردن دوربین روی کاربر موبایل.صدای دو طرفه و قابلیت BroadCast.
*عمومی:*
قابل استفاده در شبکه های داخلی و شبکه های بزرگ (LAN , WAN).پشتیبانی از فرمت های فشرده سازی ۲۶۴, H.264+, H.265 و H.265+.پشتیبانی از قابلیت E-Map.تنظیمات تجهیزات از راه دور.مدیریت ورود یوزرهای مختلف به سیستم.ساختن پسورد جدید جهت اتصال به تجهیزات فعال متصل به سیستم.قابلیت ریست و بازیابی کردن پسورد.یکپارچه سازی سیستم های مدار بسته، اکسس کنترل، اعلام حریق و پانل های مدیریتی حفاظتی دیگر.
*کنترل دوربین متحرک:*
کنترل از راه دور دوربین های متحرک از قبیل کنترل و تنظیمات Preset، Patrol و Pattern.فوکوس و تنظیم تصویر، دسترسی به کنترل برف پاک کن دوربین متحرک در صورت وجود.دسترسی به تنظیمات دوربین متحرک آنالوگ.
*پشتیبان گیری ( بک آپ):*
بک آپ گرفتن تصاویر ضبط شده روی PC.جستجو در گزارشات سیستم و همچنین در تصاویر بک آپ گرفته شده.دریافت نسخه پشتیبانی از تنظیمات و همچنین آپلود کردن تنظیمات روی سیستم امکان پذیر می باشد.ضبط بصورت اتوماتیک قابل تنظیم طبق یک برنامه از پیش تعیین شده.
در شماتیک زیر کلیه تجهیزات متصل شده به نرم افزار IVMS-4200 نشان داده شده است:

شماتیک زیر نحوه اتصال نرم افزار IVMS-4200 به تجهیزات مدار بسته و تجهیزات Video Intercom را نشان می دهد:
شماتیک زیر در مورد نحوه اتصال نرم افزار IVMS-4200 به دوربین مدار بسته و پانل کنترل امنیتی نمایش داده شده است:
شماتیک زیر در مورد نحوه اتصال نرم افزار IVMS-4200 به دوربین مدار بسته و پانل Access Control، نمایش داده شده است:
حداقل مشخصات فنی لازم جهت کامپیوتر مانیتورینگ جهت نصب نرم افزار IVMS-4200 ( کامپیوتر کلاینت):نرم افزار مدیریت تصویر
Intel® Xeon® E3-1226 V3 @ 3.30GHz
Processor
حداقل مشخصات

.۸ GB of RAM
Memory

Microsoft® Windows 7 (64-bit)
Operating System

Intel® HD Graphics P4600
Video Card

Intel® Core™ i7-6700K @ 4GHz
Processor
مشخصات بالاتر

.۱۶ GB of RAM
Memory

Microsoft® Windows 7 (64-bit)
Operating System

NVIDIA GeForce GTX1070
Video Card



بیشترین تعداد دوربین ها قابل نمایش روی هر سیستم کلاینت به تفکیک سیستم: ( نرم افزاری)
بیشترین تعداد دوربین قابل پشتیبانی روی سیستم
فریم ریت
بیت ریت
رزولوشن
فرمت فشرده سازی

مشخصات بالاتر
حداقل مشخصات

۱۵
۷
۳۰
۶
*دو مگا پیکسل*
H.264

۴
۲
۳۰
۱۶
*هشت مگا پیکسل*

۳۲
۱۹
۳۰
۱
*یک مگا پیکسل*
H.264+

۱۵
۸
۳۰
۳
*دو مگا پیکسل*

۱۲
۵
۳۰
۴
*سه مگا پیکسل*

۲۸
۱۲
۳۰
۱
*یک مگا پیکسل*
H.265

۱۱
۵
۳۰
۳
*دو مگا پیکسل*

۸
۳
۳۰
۴
*سه مگا پیکسل*

۳۰
۱۴
۳۰
۰٫۵
*یک مگا پیکسل*
H.265+

۱۱
۶
۳۰
۱
*دو مگا پیکسل*

۹
۴
۳۰
۲
*سه مگا پیکسل*


نرم افزار مدیریت تصویر
بیشترین تعداد دوربین ها قابل نمایش روی هر سیستم کلاینت به تفکیک سیستم: ( سخت افزاری)
بیشترین تعداد دوربین قابل پشتیبانی روی سیستم
فریم ریت
بیت ریت
رزولوشن
فرمت فشرده سازی

مشخصات بالاتر
حداقل مشخصات

۲۵
۲۵
۳۰
۶
*دو مگا پیکسل*
H.264

۶
۶
۳۰
۱۶
*هشت مگا پیکسل*

۴۵
۴۵
۳۰
۱
*یک مگا پیکسل*
H.264+

۳۰
۲۳
۳۰
۳
*دو مگا پیکسل*

۱۹
۱۷
۳۰
۴
*سه مگا پیکسل*

۴۵
N/A
۳۰
۱
*یک مگا پیکسل*
H.265

۲۳
N/A
۳۰
۳
*دو مگا پیکسل*

۱۵
N/A
۳۰
۴
*سه مگا پیکسل*

۴۵
N/A
۳۰
۰٫۵
*یک مگا پیکسل*
H.265+

۲۲
N/A
۳۰
۱
*دو مگا پیکسل*

۱۵
N/A
۳۰
۲
*سه مگا پیکسل*


*نرم افزار مدیریت تصویر*توضیح در مورد N/A: فیلد هایی که این مورد در جلوی آن آمده است به این معناست که فرمت فشرده سازی ۲۶۵ و H.265+ را پشتیبانی نمی کند.اعداد و رقم های بالا بصورت تخمینی می باشد و در مورد دوربین های مختلف از برندهای مختلف این اعداد می توانند تغییر کنند. علاوه بر آن فرمت فشرده سازی بین برندهای مختلف می تواند با همدیگر فرق می کند.

حداقل مشخصات فنی لازم جهت سرور که نرم افزار IVMS-4200 روی آن نصب می شود( سرور ضبط و سرور تنظیمات):Intel® Core™ ۲ Duo E6850 3.0 GHz
Processor
حداقل مشخصات

.۴ GB of RAM
Memory

Microsoft® Windows 7 (64-bit)
Operating System

.۸۰ GB Hard Drive
HDD

.۱۰۰/۱۰۰۰ Mbps Ethernet Network Interface Card
NIC

Standard SVGA Video Card
Video Card

Quad Core Intel® Xeon® E5640 2.66 GHz
Processor
مشخصات بالاتر

.۱۶ GB of RAM
Memory

.۶۴-bit Operating System
Operating System

.۸۰ GB SATA II Hard Drive
HDD

GbE Network Interface Card
NIC

Standard SVGA Video Card
Video Card

----------

